# Northeast NG 1:20 trolley plans/kit question



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All: 

Does the Northeast Narrow Gauge 1:20 four wheel trolley/streetcar have strait- vertical or tumbledown sides? 

Thanks-


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It has a tumbledown in the shape of a gently coved piece of wood used for the lower cabin wall. I have 2 of these NIB, havent built them but I have gone over the instructions and parts list.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I managed to pick up for under $20 one of the old old OLD versions of this kit (1:24 scale on 32mm/O track) while in NY last week. Sure enough, the instruction sheet dates to the 1980s. 

It is a wonderful box of wood, nails, wire, castings and at one time held together by now dry-rotted rubber bands! Should be a neat kit to build, I will built mine in O gauge as a trailer for my Mamod. 

Vic, is yours a 1:20 kit or 1:24? I wonder if they actually upsized it? I always had the idea of using discared horse cars/trams for passenger equipment as a few lines have in the past.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another neat bit, the "artwork" on the box consists of stamps and a color photograph. Had a price list for some other kits in there too. 

Wish I still had their 1986 catalog. I am sure it is in a box somewhere in Ohio in dad's basement.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 08/22/2008 9:42 PM
I wonder if they actually upsized it? I always had the idea of using discared horse cars/trams for passenger equipment as a few lines have in the past. 





like these? - 










-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly. Once horse cars were no longer vogue, they found alternate uses. Nice photo BTW Brian!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are the same as yours, 1/24 on O track, I was just going to widen the underframe and use Bachmann small diameter wheels. 

I never intended to power mine, they were going to be passenger cars.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, when do you want to start building them?  

Actually, I do have a spare set of Bachmann small wheels, leftover from my NENG boxcar kit. I did not use the big plated wheels that came with the kit.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but would any of you have the plans you would be willing to share?
I would like to build one of these and motorize it with the horses of course.

Jim


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck on finding plans, I would guess the enclosed part to be 12 ft, for a total of 17-18 ft long,
Think you have a good idea, that would look cool. Tom DeGeere did a stagecoach and horses, it was different but cool. Tom used the powered trucks from a aristo, LiL Critter type powered trucks.
it has great potential.
Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Dennis
I think I gave Julie and Idea on the layout so I wont have to build the Diamond Cross maby?
We will try to layout some track tomorrow after noon.
If it works for her I will have to make a trolley for her town.
Jim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is an old and older thread, but I was offered a rail truck and trolley by the grandson of a modeller who passed away a while ago. Turned out they were Northeast Narrow Gauge kits, built up. The trolley says "Northeast Narrow Gauge" in the sign board, so I wonder if that was supplied or bought as a built-up kit. 













Which lead me to the Tin Lizzy Crafts page of Michelle in Luxembourg:


https://www.michelle.lu/tlc001.html
Where you can peruse the 1989 catalog. This is the trolley page.


----------

